# Jefferson Memorial Forest



## tertmagert (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello Fellow Shroomers,

I just moved to Louisville Kentucky from up north in Ohio. I am completely new to the area and looking for some places to hunt. Is Jefferson Memorial Forest an acceptable public place to hunt and or is there any other locations that you all could offer? Thank you.

Happy Shroomin


----------



## catscards (Apr 1, 2016)

rumor has it ... no twigs, sticks, leaves, ect, can be removed. I bet the park rangers have a stash when the time is right, which, should be this weekend, with temps in 70' plus for 4 days. if we hit a dry spell after that , season has been done in the past. Remember, you can always go to the Mnt. Morel Mushroom Fest in 2 weekends in Irvin Ky. and buy from locals.


----------



## tertmagert (Apr 11, 2016)

Understood. Most of the fun is hunting them which is why I ask. Thank you for advice.


----------

